# Forum Updates?



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

Were some forum updates made since yesterday?
I had to log in again (good thing my password's on my wall).

The forum that each thread is posted in, is present now,
like it was before the switchover.

The big ads at the top of the page are gone.
How is it for others?


----------



## Mal 2 (Mar 1, 2008)

saxphil said:


> Were some forum updates made since yesterday?
> I had to log in again (good thing my password's on my wall).
> 
> The forum that each thread is posted in, is present now,
> ...


I hadn't even noticed the lack of ads, since it's habitual to press the space bar as soon as the page loads. I don't think this will last, as Harri has to pay for the bandwidth SOMEHOW.

The big change that I *did* notice is that the text in the posting box is now the same size as the rest of the page. This is a very welcome fix!


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Harri is in the process of updating from vBulletin 4.0.0 to 4.0.3.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

saxphil said:


> Were some forum updates made since yesterday?
> I had to log in again (good thing my password's on my wall).
> 
> The forum that each thread is posted in, is present now, like it was before the switchover.


 Yes, we just updated SOTW Forum to utilize vBulletin v.4.0.3. I was already sweating bullets because the "white page" problem came as a result. It is resolved now with the help of vBulletin tech support. Saxphil, you managed to post your question when I had to run an errand.


Mal 2 said:


> I hadn't even noticed the lack of ads, since it's habitual to press the space bar as soon as the page loads. I don't think this will last, as Harri has to pay for the bandwidth SOMEHOW.
> 
> The big change that I *did* notice is that the text in the posting box is now the same size as the rest of the page. This is a very welcome fix!


 Anyway, I am pleased so far with the update. Should also take care of some other annoying issues we had before. I have to patch some templates when previous customizing was wiped out.


saxphil said:


> ...................................
> The big ads at the top of the page are gone. How is it for others?


Don't worry, the banners will be back once I've got some time for them


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Harri, I know that you like my logo but you don't have to display two of them :bluewink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

kcp said:


> Harri, I know that you like my logo but you don't have to display two of them :bluewink: :mrgreen:


The old logo is now gone. (It was deleted earlier, but was lingering probably in browser cache?)
Thanks for your comment, Kim.

Anyway, we installed three maintenance releases at once where hundreds of vBulletin bugs were fixed. 
Are there new problems introduced? Hopefully not.
Let us know if you found that some reported problems disappeared.


----------



## Spooner (Jun 14, 2007)

Harri,

I haven't had any problems with the new forum release, and I noticed that the advanced search function looks a little different now as well. 

Unfortunately I still cannot do a search for a keyword searching individual posts, and see those individual posts as results. If one does a search for individual posts, the search results are still just links to the entire thread. I used to use that functionality quite a bit in the old version of the forum set-up and miss it now. Is there a patch available for that?


----------

